# Small Duck Impoundment - Ideas? Pics Included



## BULL SPRIG 88 (Aug 20, 2013)

I am considering building a small 1/2 acre impoundment on an existing low, wet field on our farm.  The ground is "spongy" and believe there is groundwater about 12" below existing grade.  Last year was our first year owning the farm and we had LOTS of wood ducks flying over.  We killed some but decided we would like to build some habitat for them.  What I am considering is scraping about 12" of dirt off the existing field and berming it.  Installing a flashboard riser (or similar device) to get the water off when we want to plant.  We'd also plant a visual screen (Egyptian wheat) on the berm nearest the adjacent trail so it would be more secluded on that side and vegetated all the way around.  

Here's the challenge though...do you think woodies would use it given the proximity to the paved road (about 100 yards) and given the proximity to our hunting camp (about 85 yards).  We have a locked gate at the road and can use an alternate means to enter the farm during hunting season to avoid driving by the impoundment to keep pressure down.  I think about 2 days of dozier work could get it pretty close so we wouldn't have a ton of money invested in it if it doesn't produce.  Here's an aerial and an old picture of the field for reference.  Let me know if you think it is worth the time & minor investment.  Would love to hear from someone with a similar experience...


----------



## ShellytheDuckSlayer (Aug 20, 2013)

if youre worried about the ducks not coming into the impoundment they will. I hunt a swamp right next to a road and it doesnt bother them at all. Might take a little to get birds on it but I think it'd work.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 20, 2013)

The road will not bother them. If that is all of your concern i would go for it especially if you have he resources to make it happen. My uncle did something similar in West Ga on his farm and they went from no ducks to plenty of woodies and geese. I think in the last three years since it was built they have killed blue wings, mallards, woodies, hoodies, and geese. Only the woodies and geese have been in any numbers but it is better than what they had before which was nothing!!!


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 20, 2013)

The main thing that i feel would affect is the number of birds in the area, but considering the fact that you say you have killed woodiea on  your farm then you know there is some water around that already holds some.


----------



## GreatWhiteTurkeyHunter (Aug 20, 2013)

I had a couple good hunts last year where the pond went right up to the road, with only a few trees between them.


----------



## across the river (Aug 20, 2013)

The road won't be a problem. The biggest issue I see you having is the overall size.  If it is only 1/2 an acre, you first challenge will be get something to grow without the deer wiping it out.   Say you plant Jap millet because it wet and manage to get it to head out, the blackbirds can go through 1/2 acre of Jap Millet pretty quick.  I just don't think it is big enough.


----------



## BULL SPRIG 88 (Aug 20, 2013)

The challenge is that I really can't expand the footprint without getting into wetlands so we are confined from that aspect in that particular location.  I don't want to build it elsewhere on the farm and disrupt the deer hunting either.  Not to mention, the larger we go... we'll have to start clearing trees and start incurring a lot more expense.


----------



## across the river (Aug 20, 2013)

BULL SPRIG 88 said:


> The challenge is that I really can't expand the footprint without getting into wetlands so we are confined from that aspect in that particular location.  I don't want to build it elsewhere on the farm and disrupt the deer hunting either.  Not to mention, the larger we go... we'll have to start clearing trees and start incurring a lot more expense.



I guess it all depends on what you want to get out of it.  You said there were a lot of wood ducks in the area, so you don't necessarily have to have a huge impoundment to draw a few birds.  However, I don't think you are going to have a place that four or five of you can limit out at every weekend either.  It is just hard to get enough food off a small field like that to hold birds through the whole season.   Years ago a friend and I would plant a small pond that nearly dried up every summer. We did it for three or four years and a couple  of years we got decent heads and enough rain to flood it, however, between the ducks that were using it and the blackbirds they ate most of it up pretty quickly .   We would limit out on woodies (2 a day at the time)  the first couple of weekends, but once most of the food was gone, it dried up.  We finally figured out we could kill just as many if not more just hunting the creeks  on the place where the ducks were eating acorns.


----------



## BULL SPRIG 88 (Aug 20, 2013)

As far as what we'd like to get out of it... basically just to hunt it about every other weekend during the season with 2-3 guys per hunt and kill a couple woodies. Any other species would be a bonus. For me, I just love the idea of having a reliable spot to take a buddy and have a fun shoot on a piece of dirt that I planted.


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Aug 20, 2013)

If its something you want to do and you feel like the price is right then do it. Enjoy making it. Put out two or three wood duck nesting boxes around as well. It might take two seasons for it to pay off but then again this year may pay off if you get it done in time and have water in there. Just have fun with it.


----------

